# Labyrinth fish



## James_stace (Oct 30, 2010)

i have a pair of dwarf gouramis in my tank at the moment and i have fallen in love with labyrinth fish . my question is can more than one pair of labyrinth fish be kept in a tank? im interested in paradise fish and penang mouth brooding bettas. would these species be compatable in a tank? cheers james


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

You can keep several species Labyrinths together. I would avoid the Paradise fish as it is known to be a little agressive. Bettas and your dwarfs would live fine together. I like female Bettas. They are cheap, come in lots of colors and don't fight. A very hardy gourami is the blue. They live a long time and are very hardy. Another fish is the Honey Gourami. They are small but are very pushy. A problem with some Dwarfs is that they aren't very hardy and water quality is very important to them. With Dwarfs, they seem to only ship males. Remember that Dwarfs are a little shy and need plants to feel safe, like Java Fern or Vallsanaria. Most Labyrinth fish like water temps above 78F.


----------



## James_stace (Oct 30, 2010)

would my male dwarf have a problem with a male betta?


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

James_stace said:


> would my male dwarf have a problem with a male betta?


I would have thought they would be unlikely to get on together, but I've never tried it. Bettas (betta splendens) do not tend to like any other brightly colored fish or fish similar to them. Once in a while you get a betta who is more easy going or one that who won't be kept with ANY other fish. 

Female bettas do fight, generally you can't keep just two together but unlike males it is sometimes possible to keep a group without too much fighting.

Penang bettas may be different, I believe some of the other betta species can be kept in a group but I don't know anything about them.


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

i have a dwarf sunset gaurami and man i love it 

i never knew even gauramis intensify color whn they want to 

also the best part 

it wont even back off when my bolivian ram charges at it LOL


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

Dwarf Gouramis are amazing fish! I love the 4 that I have; two powder blue, two flame red. My largest one is one of the blues, and it's my user avatar on here 

How large is your tank though? Males can get quite aggressive to other males if they're kept in tank with a small water surface area. My 4 have plenty of surface area in my 30 gallon breeder, and rarely get nippy with each other.

The smallest tank I'd consider putting 2 in would be at least a 20 gallon; preferably a 20 gallon long because of it's water surface area. Although I don't have much room to talk; I had my 4 in a 10 gallon for a few weeks before they were moved into the 30 gallon... and they were SUPER aggressive towards each other, and the smaller red ones stayed hidden most of the time in the rock cave and behind the log while the larger blue ones owned the tank...


I'd be weary of putty male Bettas in with any Dwarf Gourami. The color and the flowing fins of a male Betta might push the right button to the Gourami and make them aggressive towards the Betta. And the other way around is true to; the color of the Gourami might make the Betta aggressive towards it as well. A female Betta might not be as bad, since it's naturally not near as aggressive and it's color is usually not as vibrant. You can try, but I'd keep a REALLY close eye on them.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

What type of mouthbrooders are you looking for?I have albimarginatas and macrostomas
and love them both so much!


----------

